# Sticky  Decode 57-64 chevy VIN numbers



## 61 Impala on 3

I got this info a couple of year back from a site called Vintage Impala. I am pretty sure it isn't around anymore. It had some really interesting info on there. Anyway, that is where I found this information. 

*1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964*

The VIN numbers can be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the front fender.

How to Decode the VIN numbers:

Decoding *1958-1959* VIN numbers (Example: F59Z397519)

F...........59............Z.................................397519
Series....Year.........Assembly Plant.............Production Number

This number would belong to a '59 Impala, made in Fremont, CA with an 8-Cylinder motor, #397,519

Decoding *1960-1964* VIN numbers (Example: 41467S268401)

4.........1467..........................S............................268401
Year.....Model & Series............Assembly Plant.......Production Number

This number would belong to a '64 Impala SS Convertable, made in Saint Louis, MO with an 8- cylinder motor, #268,401


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

*Assembly plants*

A- Atlanta, GA

B- Baltimore, MD

C- Southgate, CA

F- Flint, MI

G- Framingham, MA

J- Janesville, WI

K- Kansas City, MO

L- Los Angeles, CA

N- Norwood, OH

P- Ponitac, MI

R- Arlington, TX

S- St Louis, MO

T- Tarrytown, NY

U- Lordstown, OH

W- Willow Run, MI

Y- Wilmington, DE

Z- Fremont, CA

1- Oshawa Ontario, Canada

2- St Therese Quebec, Canada


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

*Model Numbers*

17XX 6 Cylinder

Model Number...............Description

1711.............................2 Door Sedan
1737.............................2 Door Sports Coupe
1739.............................4 Door Sport Sedan
1767.............................Convertable
1769.............................4 Door Sedan

18XX 8 Cylinder

Model Number...............Description

1811............................2 Door Sedan
1837............................Sports Coupe
1839............................Sport Sedan
1867............................Convertable
1869............................4 Door Sedan


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## ragtopking

http://www.1963chevrolet.com/vin.asp

http://www.nastyz28.com/decode.html

http://www.trimtags.com/mopardirections.html

these website should help... with spec information, and where to purchase trim tags and trim tag rivets.


----------



## NIMSTER64

good info


----------



## LacTre

thx for the link


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Vin number decoder


----------



## OGJordan

Stop bumping this topic, nobody likes Impalas anyway. Put up a Dodge Neon Vin number decoder then I'll be impressed. I'm going out to put some more stickers on my Civic.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 15 2005, 11:38 AM~4209419
> *Stop bumping this topic, nobody likes Impalas anyway.  Put up a Dodge Neon Vin number decoder then I'll be impressed.  I'm going out to put some more stickers on my Civic.
> *


TTT for this guy ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OGJordan

Did you add the Neon VIN decoder for me?? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## WSL63




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

paint charts/colors


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 5 2005, 09:40 AM~4338837
> *paint charts/colors
> *


Do you have any of the charts available for any other year Impalas?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Paint and interior trim codes 60-75 Chevy


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 7 2005, 10:22 AM~4354963
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Paint and interior trim codes 60-75 Chevy
> *


Anything else for a 58.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 8 2005, 01:40 AM~4361486
> *Anything else for a 58.
> *


I try to find something.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i need some help decoding my cowl tag on my 59. every site i fuckin use doesnt work.

Style 59-1837 BODY NW 5913
TRIM 873 PAINT 900-A
ACC CP

i have found that CP stands for padded dash and 900 stands for tuxedo black. but everything else im clueless :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

instead of this : Style 59-1837 
i think it should be this : Style 59-I837

:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 19 2005, 02:05 PM~4437842
> *i need some help decoding my cowl tag on my 59. every site i fuckin use doesnt work.
> 
> Style 59-1837    BODY NW 5913
> TRIM 873          PAINT 900-A
> ACC CP
> 
> i have found that CP stands for padded dash and 900 stands for tuxedo black. but everything else im clueless  :dunno:
> *



59 vins r like this F59K100000


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 06:44 PM~4438695
> *59 vins r like this F59K100000
> *


damn the 100000 car would be super rare no>?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *i need some help decoding my cowl tag on my 59. every site i fuckin use doesnt work.
> 
> Style 59-1837    BODY NW 5913
> TRIM 873          PAINT 900-A
> ACC CP
> 
> i have found that CP stands for padded dash and 900 stands for tuxedo black. but everything else im clueless  *





> *59 vins r like this F59K100000*


 :twak: old age getting to you homie? i'll make sure to mail you some glasses for christmas....j/k im needing to decode the cowl tag/data tag i guess you read it too fast...its all good :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## Mr Impala

1st digit - Series -
A = Biscayne / Brookwood L6
B = Biscayne / Brookwood V8
C = Bel Air / Parkwood / Kingswood L6
D = Bel Air / Parkwood / Kingswood V8
E = Impala / Nomad L6
F = Impala / Normad V8

2nd & 3rd digits - Model year -
59 = 1959 4th digit - Assembly plant -
A = Atlanta, GA
B = Baltimore, MD
F = Flint, MI
G = Pontiac, MI (1959 only)
J = Janesville, WI
K = Kansas City, MO
L = Los Angeles, CA
N = Norwood, OH
O = Oakland, CA
S = St. Louis, MO
T = Tarrytown, NY
W = Willow Run, MI

Last 6 digits - Production sequence starting at 100001 at all plants. 

i dunno about your cowl but your vin should tell u what you need to know well if your car had a vin LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *i dunno about your cowl but your vin should tell u what you need to know well if your car had a vin LOL  :angry: *


you dont know how or where to get the cowl tag decoded?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Impala paint chips


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 19 2005, 05:05 PM~4437842
> *i need some help decoding my cowl tag on my 59. every site i fuckin use doesnt work.
> 
> Style 59-1837    BODY NW 5913
> TRIM 873          PAINT 900-A
> ACC CP
> 
> i have found that CP stands for padded dash and 900 stands for tuxedo black. but everything else im clueless  :dunno:
> *


1837-Its a sports coupe 

900-A - tuxedo black

Trim 873 - The original color of your interior is: Red and White. Material type is: Cloth & Vinyl (Impala)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Impala Trim Code decoder


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

348-409.com (Damn near everything you would want to know about an Impala)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## RockBottom78

i got a question, i'm looking at my cowl tag and after paint, all it's says is CC no numbers or anything, anyone got any anwsers for that?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Feb 4 2006, 05:53 PM~4776172
> *i got a question, i'm looking at my cowl tag and after paint, all it's says is CC no numbers or anything, anyone got any anwsers for that?
> *


On an Impala???? If so what year?


----------



## hotstuff5964

I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT THIS BOX UNDER THE DASH OF MY 64 WAS A DEALER OPTION, BUT THAT WEBSITE DOESNT SHOW IT. SO WHAT IS IT, JUST AN EVERYDAY RUN OF THE MILL HEATER THING??????????????


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 4 2006, 10:05 PM~4777693
> *On an Impala???? If so what year?
> *


yea, on a 64, here is a pic of it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Feb 4 2006, 11:24 PM~4778293
> *yea, on a 64, here is a pic of it
> *


You got me stumped. I will post the picture on Chevytalk and see what those guys say.


----------



## RockBottom78

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

HERES FOR THE VIN BREAKDOWN...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Feb 4 2006, 11:24 PM~4778293
> *yea, on a 64, here is a pic of it
> *


I found out..................CC - Ermine White (2 same letters mean a one color car)

CC = 936 Some plants used numbers while others used letters.


----------



## RockBottom78

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 8 2006, 08:04 AM~4801550
> *I found out..................CC - Ermine White (2 same letters mean a one color car)
> 
> CC = 936 Some plants used numbers while others used letters.
> *


thanks, u have been alot of help


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Feb 8 2006, 08:22 PM~4806249
> *thanks, u have been alot of help
> *


No problem. Where are you in Cincy?


----------



## ride4life

good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Info on Anodizing aluminum for Restoring Impala trim at home.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## WestsideRider

Thanks homies for the info


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 21 2006, 01:23 PM~5093047
> *Thanks homies for the info
> *


No problem.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

De-coding Chevy Tranny's


----------



## lakewood213

decoding a 327 64' SS engine number??? TI226s


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

you can probably get some information from this site
http://www.348-409.com/


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Apr 3 2006, 04:46 PM~5171987
> *decoding a 327 64' SS engine number??? TI226s
> *


Let me know if this helps.

Decoding Chevy Engines


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 8 2006, 06:04 AM~5389107
> *ttt
> *


:ugh:


----------



## low350

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5390265
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## low350

ttt


----------



## boss hogg

WASSUP SETH ITS JARRID FROM ROLLERZ ONLY IN SACRAMENTO CALI .... JUS WANTED 2 SAY THANX BRO I JUS DECODEDMY 60 IMPALA NOW I NO ITS A CALI CAR4 SURE ITS ASSEMBLY PLANT WAS IN LOS ANGELES WOW THATS KOOL SEE YA BRO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by boss hogg_@May 11 2006, 04:49 AM~5407853
> *WASSUP SETH ITS JARRID FROM ROLLERZ ONLY IN SACRAMENTO CALI .... JUS WANTED 2 SAY THANX BRO I JUS DECODEDMY 60 IMPALA NOW I NO ITS A CALI CAR4 SURE ITS ASSEMBLY PLANT WAS IN LOS ANGELES  WOW THATS KOOL SEE YA BRO
> *


Hey give some credit for the person that started the topic. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## low350

ttt


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

can someone help me were to find the serial numbers on the body to make it easier when i take my 64 impala to vin verification :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 21 2006, 11:13 PM~5470391
> *can someone help me were to find the serial numbers on the body to make it easier when i take my 64 impala to vin verification  :dunno:
> *


You mean the Vin number. It is in the drivers side door.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 22 2006, 02:55 AM~5471534
> *You mean the Vin number. It is in the drivers side door.
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 22 2006, 02:55 AM~5471534
> *You mean the Vin number. It is in the drivers side door.
> *


my car has no vin number at all im wondering if the chp will scratch off the paint and it will be noticeable cause the car is allready painted


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 22 2006, 10:38 AM~5472388
> *my car has no vin number at all im wondering if the chp will scratch off the paint and it will be noticeable cause the car is allready painted
> *


It is a tag that is riveted to the panel.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

To find any paint code: Auto Color Library


----------



## M.Cruz

uffin:


----------



## himbone

so how would you be able to tell wether the car came with a 409 verse a 283 or 327? im only seeing 6 or 8 cylinder.


----------



## himbone

also where can i find out how many 64 converts came with a 409 but were standards not ss?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 11 2006, 01:30 AM~5587773
> *also where can i find out how many 64 converts came with a 409 but were standards not ss?
> *


Thats a hard one. All I can find is SS: 

Production: Impala SS: 185,325 Impala w/ 409 V8: 8,684

It might take me a while but I will see what I can come up with.  

A lot of times this info is just gone. My two 61's both have accessory codes that are not known.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 11 2006, 06:25 AM~5588306
> *Thats a hard one. All I can find is SS:
> 
> Production: Impala SS: 185,325 Impala w/ 409 V8: 8,684
> 
> It might take me a while but I will see what I can come up with.
> 
> A lot of times this info is just gone. My two 61's both have accessory codes that are not known.
> *


thanks any info would be great i think its got to be way less for the standards opposed to the ss and its a drop top..


----------



## himbone

also does the cowl tag tell what size v8 a car would have came with?327 vs 409


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 11 2006, 10:11 AM~5588449
> *thanks any info would be great i think its got to be way less for the standards opposed to the ss and its a drop top..
> *


There were 8,864 409's produced in 64.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 12 2006, 09:05 AM~5593862
> *There were 8,864 409's produced in 64.
> *


i found that out already but what im trying to find out is how many 1964 standard convertibles were produced with a 409 and 4 spd? any way i can figure that out?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 3 2006, 02:48 PM~5171997
> *you can probably get some information from this site
> http://www.348-409.com/
> *


this site says that 81 thousand and change standard vert impalas were produced with 8 cylinders. and 8864 409's total in all impalas in 1964. considering most were presumably installed in ss cars i would assume a 64 standard convert 409 must be pretty rare


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 11:55 PM~5598161
> *this site says that 81 thousand and change standard vert impalas were produced with 8 cylinders. and 8864 409's total in all impalas in 1964. considering most were presumably installed in ss cars i would assume a 64 standard convert 409 must be pretty rare
> *


Here is what I found out from Chevy Talk. Seems to be a pretty good source for questions like this. There's a lot of knowledgable people on that site.


"I have seen production numbers of cars but have heard that GM didn’t keep accurate records of what types of bodies they installed the 409 motors. They have the total number of 409s sold and it is something like 8,000 for 1964 with less than 2,000 with the 425 hp version. Convertibles included with hardtops. 

As for telling what engine size your car had when it left the factory, the build sheet is the best evidence. If it is the factory engine still in the car, the VIN number stamped on the block pad will match the car’s VIN. Absent of that, the fender badging will tell if it was 6 283 - 327 or the 409. However, the badges are often changed. The fuel line on a 283 motor will be 5/16th” size. The fuel line on the 327 will be 3/8”. The 409 will have a different fan shroud and radiator as well as a 3/8" fuel line and a 1/4" fuel return line. There are other details with the 409 that were different but that should get you started."


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2006, 03:57 AM~5599055
> *Here is what I found out from Chevy Talk. Seems to be a pretty good source for questions like this. There's a lot of knowledgable people on that site.
> "I have seen production numbers of cars but have heard that GM didn’t keep accurate records of what types of bodies they installed the 409 motors. They have the total number of 409s sold and it is something like 8,000 for 1964 with less than 2,000 with the 425 hp version. Convertibles included with hardtops.
> 
> As for telling what engine size your car had when it left the factory, the build sheet is the best evidence. If it is the factory engine still in the car, the VIN number stamped on the block pad will match the car’s VIN. Absent of that, the fender badging will tell if it was 6 283 - 327 or the 409. However, the badges are often changed. The fuel line on a 283 motor will be 5/16th” size. The fuel line on the 327 will be 3/8”. The 409 will have a different fan shroud and radiator as well as a 3/8" fuel line and a 1/4" fuel return line. There are other details with the 409 that were different but that should get you started."
> *


thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 10:06 AM~5599736
> *thanks
> *


Not a problem. I wish I could have found more info out for you.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2006, 08:21 AM~5599809
> *Not a problem. I wish I could have found more info out for you.
> *


no problem im assuming its got to be only afew hundred were produced seeing 8864 total 409's in 64 than assume most went into ss. id bet only afew hundred tops came in the standard impala drop tops that year..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## WYNER23

> I found out..................CC - Ermine White (2 same letters mean a one color car)
> 
> CC = 936 Some plants used numbers while others used letters.
> [/quote
> 
> BIG PROPS ON THE INFO YOU GIVING OUT MAN..... SO I GOT ONE FOR YOU, MY PAINT CODE IS PP, CAN YOU HELP ME ON THAT. I'VE BEEN HITTING THE LINKS THAT YOU PUT UP FOR PAINT AND I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND THIS CODE....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 8 2006, 06:04 AM~4801550-->
> 
> 
> 
> I found out..................CC - Ermine White (2 same letters mean a one color car)
> 
> CC = 936 Some plants used numbers while others used letters.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WYNER23_@Jul 14 2006, 03:57 AM~5771572
> *BIG PROPS ON THE INFO YOU GIVING OUT MAN..... SO I GOT ONE FOR YOU, MY PAINT CODE IS PP, CAN YOU HELP ME ON THAT. I'VE BEEN HITTING THE LINKS THAT YOU PUT UP FOR PAINT AND I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND THIS CODE....
> *


What year Impala? If its a 64 its Azure Aqua Metallic.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 15 2005, 09:07 AM~4209192
> *Vin number decoder
> *


----------



## WYNER23

What year Impala? If its a 64 its Azure Aqua Metallic.



Orale, thanks man...................And yes, it is a 64.....


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

How to build a body/frame rotisserie: 

Body Rotisserie

I built mine off of this site. (Ignore the mopar crap) You will need to make some minor changes here and there. Oh and you probably will want to get a thicker wall box tubing too. 

Here is pics of my old one with a frame:

Pics


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

64 Impala build (bracing convertable & inner/outer rocker repair ect....ect...)


----------



## PINK86REGAL

where and how can i find what engine came factory with a 62. car with the vin. has no engine tranny or interior. but it had the shifter on the floor. thanx alot


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 6 2006, 01:02 PM~6513722
> *where and how can i find what engine came factory with a 62. car with the vin. has no engine tranny or interior. but it had the shifter on the floor.  thanx alot
> *


Nice Regal. Is the car all original never been touched? Is the floor shifter an SS?


Here is a good source: 348-409.com


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

What parts to get for the disc break conversation:

Rotors, bearings and seals from any of these cars: 
69-74 Nova
70-72 Monte Carlo
67-72 Chevelle
69-72 Grand prix
69-72 GTO
69-72 Skylark
69-72 Apollo
69-72 Grand Sport


Calipers from these cars: 
75-76 Nova
73-76 Monte
73-76 Chevelle
73-76 Grand Prix
73-76 GTO
73-76 Tempest 

Complete power brake/master cylinder/ valve set-up:
Any 11 inch 68-78 GM

If you need a smaller booster or already have a stock booster.
Power brake booster must be original 61-64 and use the below master cylinder and valve.

Master cylinder:
71-72 Impala deep cup part number bendix 10-1496

Combination valve:
71-80 GM

Brake hoses: 
73 Chevelle


----------



## KERRBSS

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

ttt


----------



## rag-4

good info...


----------



## Talkn

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 7 2005, 11:22 AM~4354963
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Paint and interior trim codes 60-75 Chevy
> *



How can I find out the trim and paint code for 64...if I only have the VIN number.. and nothing else??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Talkn_@Dec 6 2006, 08:31 PM~6709769
> *How can I find out the trim and paint code for 64...if  I only have the VIN number.. and nothing else??
> *


If you don't have the cowl tag your pretty much S.O.L. Is it the original color? You could probably match the color up that way. Sometimes they put the cowl tag on the top of the passenger side cowl depending on where the car was produced. Near the heater box.


----------



## Texas Massacre

ttt


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

:angry: BUT WHERE IS THE FUCKING VIN LOCATED ON THE FRAME OF A 59???


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59




----------



## Str8crazy80

Were can i go to find my ACC it's w2ms3c


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 11 2006, 11:32 PM~6744342
> *Were can i go to find my ACC it's w2ms3c
> *


on here: www.348-409

Some are unknown.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Dec 11 2006, 12:43 AM~6738423
> *:angry:  BUT WHERE IS THE FUCKING VIN LOCATED ON THE FRAME OF A 59???
> *


To my knowledge the vin tag can only be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the hinges.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Where to get reproduction trim tags: Trim Tags.com


Where to get tags restored: datatags.com


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

A good site for 63 Impalas: 1963chevrolet.com


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

i called the texas dept. of transportation and they told me there were vin numbers stamped on the frame and they guaranteed that. 57 and up are stamped. they wouldnt tell me where they were at only that i wasnt lookin in the right place. now i guess i have to do a frame off. :angry:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 12 2006, 10:36 AM~6746899
> *Where to get reproduction trim tags: Trim Tags.com
> *


This place is not far from where I work...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Dec 12 2006, 02:24 PM~6747533
> *i called the texas dept. of transportation and they told me there were vin numbers stamped on the frame and they guaranteed that. 57 and up are stamped. they wouldnt tell me where they were at only that i wasnt lookin in the right place. now i guess i have to do a frame off. :angry:
> *


The vin number is in the drivers side door jam. 

I have 2 61's both are in the door jam. I also am working on a club mates 64 and its in the door pillar. 


The V.I.N. number of your car will tell you the year, what plant it was built at, the series, model, and which number vehicle it was when it rolled down the assembly line. This number can be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the hinges as shown here:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 14 2006, 05:01 AM~6758945
> *The vin number is in the drivers side door jam.
> 
> I have 2 61's both are in the door jam. I also am working on a club mates 64 and its in the door pillar.
> The V.I.N. number of your car will tell you the year, what plant it was built at, the series, model, and which number vehicle it was when it rolled down the assembly line. This number can be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the hinges as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What does the series mean?


:dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 14 2006, 08:07 AM~6759020
> *What does the series mean?
> :dunno:
> *


I believe thats the assembly line number. I'm not positve on that.


----------



## leo161

so with my vin # can i decode wat motor it had original ( like a 327 long block ect.)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 5 2007, 11:17 PM~6915325
> *so with my vin # can i decode wat motor it had original ( like a 327 long block ect.)
> *


No just v6-v8


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

bump


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Lots of info in herrre


----------



## slo

Good stuff in here.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 07:57 AM~7443084
> *Good stuff in here.
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Dec 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6747533
> *i called the texas dept. of transportation and they told me there were vin numbers stamped on the frame and they guaranteed that. 57 and up are stamped. they wouldnt tell me where they were at only that i wasnt lookin in the right place. now i guess i have to do a frame off. :angry:
> *



on the rear top of the frame like 61-64 im assumming. you can only see if if the frame is off of your floors are rusted the fuck out. but there is a number stamped there.


----------



## slo

dont know if this one was posted but here it is complet maps/diagrams for your 58-68 impalas the only years that matter 

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm

enjoy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i didnt know they made cars in framingham, mass. framingham sucks...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 17 2007, 01:22 PM~7496552
> *i didnt know they made cars in framingham, mass. framingham sucks...
> *


I bet if someone offered to give you an Impala manufactured from there you wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## red chev

How do you know you have a matghing #s car,how do you find this out?thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 17 2007, 10:13 AM~7495785
> *dont know if this one was posted but here it is complet maps/diagrams for your 58-68 impalas the only years that matter
> 
> http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm
> 
> enjoy
> *


Nope haven't seen that yet...........good info thanks for the post.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 23 2007, 02:01 AM~7534950
> *How do you know you have a matghing #s car,how do you find this out?thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


 Numbers matching is short for all date codes are consistent to the build date and is restricted to drive train components. All the drive train components are date coded consistent to the build date of the car. The part number and date code is correct down to the heads and intake if it were a numbers matching car. The term is widely used and is mostly commonly used to create a higher resale value for a car.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## B_A_RIDER

it might have already been posted but is there a link to a site showing all the factory accessorys for 64?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 23 2007, 09:50 PM~7539754
> *it might have already been posted but is there a link to a site showing all the factory accessorys for 64?
> *


Try here: http://www.348-409.com/


----------



## B_A_RIDER

thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 23 2007, 10:34 PM~7540096
> *thanks
> *


No problem


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 23 2007, 10:50 PM~7539754
> *it might have already been posted but is there a link to a site showing all the factory accessorys for 64?
> *


http://www.onestopimpalashop.com/1964.html


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2007, 09:13 AM~7594523
> *http://www.onestopimpalashop.com/1964.html
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 23 2007, 04:21 AM~7535192
> *Nope haven't seen that yet...........good info thanks for the post.
> *


  

ttt


----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 12 2007, 10:19 AM~7888517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo

http://www.1963chevrolet.com/

site for 63 impalas..


----------



## slo

dono if this one was posted already

http://www.348-409.com/facts.html

if so TTT


----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 11:08 AM~7982681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo




----------



## slo

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good info.  Keep it coming.


----------



## slo

anyone know of the color of thr trim..and how it varies on what color cars have what color painted trim?


----------



## CHE1

TTT


----------



## slo

chevy wiring 

http://www.tocmp.com/tOCMP/wiring/5765wiri...vroletindex.htm


----------



## slo

tons of general car info..

http://www.oldcarmanual.com/html/links.htm


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2007, 01:56 PM~8308031
> *anyone know of the color of thr trim..and how it varies on what color cars have what color painted trim?
> *


Are you talking about the interior? Or the white color in the middle of your quarter molding on your 59????


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8346883
> *Are you talking about the interior? Or the white color in the middle of your quarter molding on your 59????
> *


lol

no on the exterior trim of the vehicle ... what colors go there? specifically on a 63...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 11:27 AM~8445570
> *lol
> 
> no on the exterior trim of the vehicle ... what colors go there? specifically on  a 63...
> *


Ermine White


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2007, 08:13 AM~7594523
> *http://www.onestopimpalashop.com/1964.html
> *


DAAAAAMN!!!! They got some HIGH PRICES!!!! WOOOOW!!!! :0


----------



## CHE1

how do you know what engin your car came with?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Chevrolet Parts Interchange Manual

Lots of good info on this link...... :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 22 2007, 10:59 AM~8847165
> *Chevrolet Parts Interchange Manual
> 
> Lots of good info on this link...... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 5 2007, 03:45 PM~8722771
> *how do you know what engin your car came with?
> *


vin :dunno:


----------



## cali-big-dogg

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8722771
> *how do you know what engin your car came with?
> *


yeah how can you tell rthat


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 28 2007, 03:05 PM~8890393-->
> 
> 
> 
> vin  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali-big-dogg_@Sep 28 2007, 04:54 PM~8891072
> *yeah how can you tell rthat
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr

I'll have to do some research for you guys, I'm not at home at the moment...
The vin on other Chevy products that I have restored were stamped in the frame on the driver's side by in the vicinity of the driver's door. It is quite hard to get to. There may also be a stamped vin in the cowl. It would be on the passenger side underneath the piece that is below the wipers (some people chrome these pieces out). The engine can be determined by the codes in the cowl tag or the build sheet. The cowl tag will have a series of codes like 2mgs 3wp etc. The 2mgs if I remember correctly stands for Powerglide Automatic transmission. These will tell if your car had a special motor. If none are present, your car did not come with the equipment. Matching numbers does not only refer to dated and correctly numbered parts, but also matching vins stamped into the motor. Keep in mind that the motor will have a stamped vin, stamped date, and casting number (date of block being cast). All of these must match. I have myself witnessed some restampings, they are something to keep an eye out for and can also be considered fraudulent as can the cowl tag and vin # remakes. Some drivetrain combinations were also not available, and this could be a sign of a fake car. An example of this might be a 409 car with a 3 spd on the column. Without going back and researching this combination, I don't know if it was built...but it is unlikely. SS cars all came with buckets, consoles and vinyl seats. Cloth seats were not allowed in the SS Impalas. There are many people building SS clones out of standard Impalas and there is no problem with that as long as you disclose that, should you ever decide to sell it. I have seen some crazy law suits lately for just this reason. 

CC does mean Ermine White, more than likely a car from one of the east assembly plants. Los Angeles tended to use numbers and those out east tended to use letters. The first C represents the body color whereas the second C represents the roof color. So CC would have been an all white car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 25 2007, 05:57 PM~9083717
> *I'll have to do some research for you guys, I'm not at home at the moment...
> The vin on other Chevy products that I have restored were stamped in the frame on the driver's side by in the vicinity of the driver's door. It is quite hard to get to. There may also be a stamped vin in the cowl. It would be on the passenger side underneath the piece that is below the wipers (some people chrome these pieces out). The engine can be determined by the codes in the cowl tag or the build sheet. The cowl tag will have a series of codes like 2mgs 3wp etc. The 2mgs if I remember correctly stands for Powerglide Automatic transmission. These will tell if your car had a special motor. If none are present, your car did not come with the equipment. Matching numbers does not only refer to dated and correctly numbered parts, but also matching vins stamped into the motor. Keep in mind that the motor will have a stamped vin, stamped date, and casting number (date of block being cast). All of these must match. I have myself witnessed some restampings, they are something to keep an eye out for and can also be considered fraudulent as can the cowl tag and vin # remakes. Some drivetrain combinations were also not available, and this could be a sign of a fake car. An example of this might be a 409 car with a 3 spd on the column. Without going back and researching this combination, I don't know if it was built...but it is unlikely. SS cars all came with buckets, consoles and vinyl seats. Cloth seats were not allowed in the SS Impalas. There are many people building SS clones out of standard Impalas and there is no problem with that as long as you disclose that, should you ever decide to sell it. I have seen some crazy law suits lately for just this reason.
> 
> CC does mean Ermine White, more than likely a car from one of the east assembly plants. Los Angeles tended to use numbers and those out east tended to use letters. The first C represents the body color whereas the second C represents the roof color. So CC would have been an all white car.
> *


Good info.

I have asked some questions on Chevytalk.com and had them answered rather quickly.


----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 20 2007, 02:10 PM~9493271
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:00 AM~9696999
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 15 2008, 06:01 AM~9698936
> *:wave:
> *


i keep coming back to this topic over n over ... tons of info...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, DirtySanchez

:0 :0


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

GOOD INFO!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2008, 05:24 PM~9711596
> *i keep coming back to this topic over n over ... tons of info...
> *


----------



## TACOBOY

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 23 2006, 04:52 AM~4908870
> *Info on Anodizing aluminum for Restoring Impala trim at home.
> *


here's the updated link for this site. Good info all over this topic thank you 

http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html


----------



## --JUICE--

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Heres a site you can look it up on.......

dont even have to write it just click on the numbers

Vin decoder


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Thanks for the info.


----------



## slo




----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Talkn

Does anyone know of a place where the actual "vin tag" on the door pillar can be made/duplicated?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Talkn_@Mar 5 2008, 08:39 PM~10098360
> *Does anyone know of a place where the actual "vin tag" on the door pillar can be made/duplicated?
> *


Where to get reproduction trim tags: Trim Tags.com


Where to get tags restored: datatags.com

As long as your not doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 15 2008, 07:15 PM~9953066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u get that? is there one for 63s?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2008, 01:26 PM~10126966
> *where did u get that? is there one for 63s?
> *


look a few pgs back


----------



## six trey impala

thanks homie got it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Cruising Ink

:biggrin: i was looking for some of this info finally found it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Apr 16 2008, 04:18 PM~10431217
> *:biggrin: i was looking for some of this info finally found it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo




----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT For great info!


----------



## fesboogie

Question??? when you decode the vin on a '65 '66 and up, will it tell you if itz an SS, Caprice or anything like that?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2008, 10:50 AM~11401563
> *Question??? when you decode the vin on a '65 '66 and up, will it tell you if itz an SS, Caprice or anything like that?
> *



Yes the vin will tell you all of that.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11401762
> *Yes the vin will tell you all of that.
> *


----------



## NYLOW

This is great info


----------



## 704 Sheen

Where can you decode a 1957?


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11498631
> *Where can you decode a 1957?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2008, 03:19 PM~11498631
> *Where can you decode a 1957?
> *


I will look and see if I can find something.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2008, 03:19 PM~11498631
> *Where can you decode a 1957?
> *


Vin


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 24 2008, 12:55 PM~11685488
> *Vin
> *


  

Vin http://www.caldwellclassicchevy.com/vin.html

Trim http://www.caldwellclassicchevy.com/


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 25 2008, 09:15 AM~11694499
> *
> 
> Vin  http://www.caldwellclassicchevy.com/vin.html
> 
> Trim http://www.caldwellclassicchevy.com/
> *


Cool all for a 57 right?


----------



## slo

they should just go ahead and pin this mofokkah i keep having to dig through garbage topics of "how many switches you got" to find this valuable information...


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2008, 10:18 AM~11694509
> *Cool all for a 57 right?
> *


trim 55-57


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2008, 01:19 PM~11498631
> *Where can you decode a 1957?
> *


The older cars like the 57 do not have a trim tag like the later cars. The vin number will disclose a lot of the information. The engine itself will also. It will have a code which has the factory it was made at, the horsepower and date code and the last few digits of the matching car's vin number. The engine will be date coded to match the assembly date of the car. The motor parts are all date coded as well. The larger motors used larger fuel lines and as a result different brackets to hold them in place. Look for these tell tale signs on a car to verify it's authenticity. Special cars like the fuel injected models had heat shielding in parts of the engine compartment that the regular cars did not. Carbs also varied according to horsepower and torque. Some of the rear end ratios were only available with certain engine combinations. Looking at the metal tag on the pumpkin will tell you the gear ratio. The stamping on the axle, usually to the right of the pumpkin will give you a date as well.


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 1 2008, 12:25 AM~11745644
> *The older cars like the 57 do not have a trim tag like the later cars.
> *


 :uh: 
All the 57s I've ever seen have them.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 1 2008, 08:11 PM~11755303
> *:uh:
> All the 57s I've ever seen have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What I meant is they are different in the fact that they do not break everything down like the later models do. The later ones go into much more detail with the accessories and options.


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 2 2008, 02:07 AM~11756881
> *What I meant is they are different in the fact that they do not break everything down like the later models do. The later ones go into much more detail with the accessories and options.
> *


 :0


----------



## AMB1800

lets see if someone can find out some more information of this one, its a 64 impala non SS










i figured out most of it, but theres still some where i'm not sure about it, like the color code is totaly different, and other codes that i don't know what its about


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 2 2008, 01:19 PM~11498631
> *Where can you decode a 1957?
> *


Couple of things about 57's 

VC means its a v-8 bel-air
C means its a bel-air NO V8
the rest of letters means other models
only belair has the C


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 13 2008, 09:46 PM~11853057
> *Couple of things about 57's
> 
> VC means its a v-8 bel-air
> C means its a bel-air NO V8
> the rest of letters means other models
> only belair has the C
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Ese Caqui

Hell yeah


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 7 2006, 04:00 PM~6523653
> *What parts to get for the disc break conversation:
> 
> Rotors, bearings and seals from any of these cars:
> 69-74 Nova
> 70-72 Monte Carlo
> 67-72 Chevelle
> 69-72 Grand prix
> 69-72 GTO
> 69-72 Skylark
> 69-72 Apollo
> 69-72 Grand Sport
> Calipers from these cars:
> 75-76 Nova
> 73-76 Monte
> 73-76 Chevelle
> 73-76 Grand Prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 Tempest
> 
> Complete power brake/master cylinder/ valve set-up:
> Any 11 inch 68-78 GM
> 
> If you need a smaller booster or already have a stock booster.
> Power brake booster must be original 61-64 and use the below master cylinder and valve.
> 
> Master cylinder:
> 71-72 Impala deep cup part number bendix 10-1496
> 
> Combination valve:
> 71-80 GM
> 
> Brake hoses:
> 73 Chevelle
> *


What years is this disc conversion for?


----------



## slo

whos got a good clea pic of a 64 ss shift rod ( floor shift
)


----------



## osolo59

great info in this topic does any body know what the hand painted numbers means on the firewall


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME-

Here's what I got from reading this topic:
My 1960 El Camino was built in Los Angeles, California. It is a V-8 car (mine came with the 348  ). It was Ermine White with a gray vinyl interior.  What I'd like to know is if the 348 is what it came with from the factory. Besides the casting numbers on the block showing it is a 1960 engine, is there a way to see if the car is an original 348 vehicle? I'm pretty sure it is, but I'd like to know 100%


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12529193
> *Here's what I got from reading this topic:
> My 1960 El Camino was built in Los Angeles, California. It is a V-8 car (mine came with the 348  ). It was Ermine White with a gray vinyl interior.   What I'd like to know is if the 348 is what it came with from the factory. Besides the casting numbers on the block showing it is a 1960 engine, is there a way to see if the car is an original 348 vehicle? I'm pretty sure it is, but I'd like to know 100%
> *


The numbers on the front of the block, pad on passenger cylinder head. Partial vin number.
http://www.348-409.com/blockcast.html


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 26 2008, 02:08 PM~12531554
> *The numbers on the front of the block, pad on passenger cylinder head.  Partial vin number.
> http://www.348-409.com/blockcast.html
> *


Thanks, my 348 is in storage, and I tried taking a look at the numbers on it, but decided to just mess with it once I take it out of storage and get ready to freshen it up a little.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Dec 29 2008, 11:17 AM~12551566
> *Thanks, my 348 is in storage, and I tried taking a look at the numbers on it, but decided to just mess with it once I take it out of storage and get ready to freshen it up a little.
> *


Cool. :biggrin: The website I posted has a ton of info on 348's and 409's. Good luck.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Rod Stewart

i was trying to find this topic the other day.

thanks for bumping it....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Nov 11 2008, 04:42 AM~12122022
> *What years is this disc conversion for?
> *


61-64 after that I'm not sure.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 8 2009, 11:08 AM~12642786
> *
> *



you the man bro, thanks for helping out all the info.


----------



## loco's79




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## andrewlister

> you the man bro, thanks for helping out all the info.
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Anybody know how to decode the ACC codes?



I have EXY 2CKMY 3P 21


:dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13307189
> *Anybody know how to decode the ACC codes?
> I have EXY 2CKMY 3P 21
> :dunno:
> *


What year car?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 8 2009, 04:31 PM~13217405
> *:dunno:
> *


I will try to help you out.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 19 2009, 03:57 PM~13328839
> *I will try to help you out.
> *


that would be great bro, cheers

heres another one
http://muscle-car-resto.com/block/

ive asked them as well, theyve asked me to photograph the number and send it to them. bit of a mission seeing its behind a hardline and just been painted over in black! , but Ill try and Ill post it up here if i can get it.

any help much appreciated

thanks again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 19 2009, 04:56 PM~13328828
> *What year car?
> *


1963 Impala Convertible non SS as far as I know


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13329629
> *1963 Impala Convertible non SS as far as I know
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 20 2009, 09:09 AM~13335525
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13307189
> *Anybody know how to decode the ACC codes?
> I have EXY 2CKMY 3P 21
> :dunno:
> *


Here is where the decoder is

*Group 1*
EXY 
Tinted Glass-All

EXY 
Power Windows

EXY
Unknown :dunno: 

*Group 2*

CKMY
Unknown :dunno: 

CKMY
Air Condition

CKMY
Powerglide

CKMY
Unknown :dunno: 

*Group 3*

3P 21
Power Steering


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 20 2009, 10:00 AM~13335995
> *Here is where the decoder is
> 
> Group 1
> EXY
> Tinted Glass-All
> 
> EXY
> Power Windows
> 
> EXY
> Unknown  :dunno:
> 
> Group 2
> 
> CKMY
> Unknown  :dunno:
> 
> CKMY
> Air Condition
> 
> CKMY
> Powerglide
> 
> CKMY
> Unknown  :dunno:
> 
> Group 3
> 
> 3P 21
> Power Steering
> *


appreciate it bro!!
Thanks for your time on that,I wonder why all the damn accessories are such a mystery :dunno: 
I'm thinking maybe power brakes may be in there,and power seats in the unknown areas  
Thanks again for your time bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 11:13 AM~13336079
> *appreciate it bro!!
> Thanks for your time on that,I wonder why all the damn accessories are such a mystery :dunno:
> I'm thinking maybe power brakes may be in there,and power seats in the unknown areas
> Thanks again for your time bro :thumbsup:
> *


I think so to I was suprised when that didn't come up.


----------



## andrewlister

hey yo  
anyone got the books on these?
anyone help me out here? :biggrin: 
cheers



> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13193537
> *you the man bro, thanks for helping out all the info.
> 
> Im having trouble trying to figure my engine.  Wonder if you can help me, losing mind trying to figure the codes.
> 
> I can understand the VIN tag, thats all good, it only tells me that my engine came with a v8. (4.14.47.L.105753)
> 
> Im trying figure if its the original engine.  What i can get from the serial number at the front of the block is CEA1987 VO(maybe Q?) 22XCA (in between the 7 and V is an offcentre stamp saying I7) then
> Can someone help me with figuring this out? cheers thanks for any help.  Ive tried the charts but they confused me more. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

Can anyone decode this it is a 1950 Chevy
Style NO 50-1271
Body NO CL 11058
Trim NO 163
Paint NO spec


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 12 2009, 07:08 PM~13555573
> *hey yo
> anyone got the books on these?
> anyone help me out here? :biggrin:
> cheers
> *


Did you ever get the picture mentioned above?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I came across this tire size calculator when I was researching some tire heights. It also tells you how much your speedometer will be off compaired to your factory tires.

TIRE CALCULATOR


----------



## andrewlister

TTT


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 16 2009, 08:43 AM~13593327
> *Did you ever get the picture mentioned above?
> *



hey bro, only just saw your post.
no not yet, i have to move a hardline to do it and havent had the chance


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 29 2009, 06:28 AM~12846655
> *61-64 after that I'm not sure.
> *


  Thanks 
Heads up for owners of '58s lower a arms dont match up with '64s.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@May 12 2009, 12:42 AM~13859787
> * Thanks
> Heads up for owners of '58s lower a arms dont match up with '64s.
> *


----------



## slo

http://www.classiccruisincustoms.com/ct.html

61-64


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## osolo59

http://reviews.ebay.com/VIN-NUMBER-DECODE-...000000002267924

found this one on ebay


----------



## Gabe61

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen

Anyone know these 63 acc codes: E2CMY 3Z


----------



## DirtySanchez

:0


----------



## leo161

can someone decode me a 57 corvet vin
and can i get the color he 57 was made 
PM for the info thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider

ttt


----------



## andrewlister

this VIN is from a 63 rag ss, but the owner says the ss component of the VIN isnt recognised till 64. Anyone know if thats correct?

31867G142678

any help much appreciated
cheers


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 17 2007, 09:13 AM~7495785
> *dont know if this one was posted but here it is complet maps/diagrams for your 58-68 impalas the only years that matter
> 
> http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm
> 
> enjoy
> *


chev bible ....


----------



## 81.7.TX.

This should be PINNED!!! 



*MODS IF YOUR READING THIS PLEASE PIN!!!*


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2005, 04:16 AM~4161176
> *I got this info a couple of year back from a site called Vintage Impala. I am pretty sure it isn't around anymore. It had some really interesting info on there. Anyway, that is where I found this information.
> 
> 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964
> 
> The VIN numbers can be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the front fender.
> 
> How to Decode the VIN numbers:
> 
> Decoding 1958-1959 VIN numbers (Example: F59Z397519)
> 
> F...........59............Z.................................397519
> Series....Year.........Assembly Plant.............Production Number
> 
> This number would belong to a '59 Impala, made in Fremont, CA with an 8-Cylinder motor, #397,519
> 
> Decoding 1960-1964 VIN numbers (Example: 41467S268401)
> 
> 4.........1467..........................S............................268401
> Year.....Model & Series............Assembly Plant.......Production Number
> 
> This number would belong to a '64 Impala SS Convertable, made in Saint Louis, MO with an 8- cylinder motor, #268,401
> *


this is good info thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15037873
> *This should be PINNED!!!
> MODS IF YOUR READING THIS PLEASE PIN!!!
> *


no sht i get tired of looking it up...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## andrewlister

ok 
engine number is 10066036
seems to be a 350
how do i check if this is the original engine?


----------



## tko_818

good thread homie. found out my car is a los angeles made impala, makes me that much more proud to own a real cali classic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 21 2009, 09:38 PM~15428338
> *ok
> engine number is 10066036
> seems to be a 350
> how do i check if this is the original engine?
> *


Decoding Chevy Engines


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 68caprice

ttt


----------



## angryman83

I can't find the paint and trim codes for my 61


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 3 2009, 07:32 PM~15259458-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 10 2009, 11:37 AM~15037873
> *
> This should be PINNED!!!
> MODS IF YOUR READING THIS PLEASE PIN!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> no sht i get tired of looking it up...
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :yessad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 19 2009, 06:30 PM~16031133
> *I can't find the paint and trim codes for my 61
> *


These codes can be found stamped on the metal cowl tag. Depending on year, this tag can be found on the firewall or upper cowl area.


----------



## JasonJ

We can PIN here in LowGen unless somebody complains or Gary decides it is better suited to be pinned in Paint & Body or Maintenance & Repair...


----------



## ivan619

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

PERFECT

bout time it was pinned, got tired of diggin for it...


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 4 2006, 09:28 PM~4777860
> *I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT THIS BOX UNDER THE DASH OF MY 64 WAS A DEALER OPTION, BUT THAT WEBSITE DOESNT SHOW IT. SO WHAT IS IT, JUST AN EVERYDAY RUN OF THE MILL HEATER THING??????????????
> *




There is a pic of your AC box on this page for the 1964

http://www.oldride.com/library/1964_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## jerry62

My cowl tag says "sport coupe". Does it mean my 62 was originally a Super Sport?


----------



## guirway09

Hi all,

Is there a risk to use the Decode preview message option ? Could some script or active X virus be run if this option is in use ? 

Thanks for the help,

Serge.


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Holy Bat Mods!! I just noticed this is FINALLY PINNED!!


----------



## hddmx

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 07:10 AM~16143253
> *Holy Bat Mods!! I just noticed this is FINALLY PINNED!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Dec 27 2009, 10:01 PM~16105172
> *My cowl tag says "sport coupe". Does it mean my 62 was originally a Super Sport?
> *


Not always.


----------



## jinks

i was wondering if i could get a bit of assistance with my cowl tag also please:










My vin gave me this info- 1963 Impala V8 2-dr Sport coupe (hardtop) Los Angeles, CA 
and I read the cowl tag and got this info:
Style:
631847 
Year: 1963 
Series: Impala 
Body Style: 2-Dr Sport Coupe 
Engine: 8 Cyl 


Trim:
812 
Series: Impala 
Interior Color: Black 
Material: Vinyl 



Paint:
936 
Upper Body Color: Ermine White 

What I am interested in trying to figure out is
1. what do the numbers next to body mean?
2. what does the S next to the trim number means?
3.what does the 7C mean above the word 'style'?
4.and if anyone can help me figure out the acc codes?( mainly what is 22? but not really worried about those)

any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by jinks_@Jan 6 2010, 09:52 PM~16207874
> *i was wondering if i could get a bit of assistance with my cowl tag also please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vin gave me this info- 1963 Impala V8 2-dr Sport coupe (hardtop) Los Angeles, CA
> and I read the cowl tag and got this info:
> Style:
> 631847
> Year:  1963
> Series:  Impala
> Body Style:  2-Dr Sport Coupe
> Engine:  8 Cyl
> 
> 
> Trim:
> 812
> Series:  Impala
> Interior Color:  Black
> Material:  Vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> Paint:
> 936
> Upper Body Color:  Ermine White
> 
> What I am interested in trying to figure out is
> 1. what do the numbers next to body mean?
> 2. what does the S next to the trim number means?
> 3.what does the 7C mean above the word 'style'?
> 4.and if anyone can help me figure out the acc codes?( mainly what is 22? but not really worried about those)
> 
> any help is appreciated. thanks
> *


I will look into it for you.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

s a late year car July is the 7 th month and C is the 3rd week the number after the VN is the 62,138th Impala 2 dr. hardtop body built at the LA plant that year. 

I will let you know on the accessory codes.


----------



## jinks

ah thank you very much 61 impala on 3....
also from the info is it an ss? ( i know that ss wasnt specified till 64)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by jinks_@Jan 9 2010, 01:19 AM~16233044
> *ah thank you very much 61 impala on 3....
> also from the info is it an ss? ( i know that ss wasnt specified till 64)
> *



2M is Powerglide
3P is power steering
3Z is SS equipment 

Still working on what the 22 means. So to answer your question it is an SS car. Also I am getting my info from Chevy Talk.com The older gentleman on that site will be more than willing to help anyone out.


----------



## jinks

thank you VERY much..


----------



## ChargeIt2DaGame

Just was wondering guys if you've been searching for a true ss car for a while and one came up but it is an ss clone for a great deal would you be swayed? The seller is honest not trying to sell it as an orig ss, and I'm keeping it for myself and will probably be adding some form of adjustable suspension air or juice anyway, just wondering what you guys think on the topic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by ChargeIt2DaGame_@Jan 10 2010, 02:02 PM~16244548
> *Just was wondering guys if you've been searching for a true ss car for a while and one came up but it is an ss clone for a great deal would you be swayed? The seller is honest not trying to sell it as an orig ss, and I'm keeping it for myself and will probably be adding some form of adjustable suspension air or juice anyway, just wondering what you guys think on the topic
> *


Its all in what you want. On most years untill you run the cowel tag there is no real way of knowing if it is a true SS.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Free 61-64 shop manuals and more!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Glad to see this topic pinned. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

how can i tell if a car is a 'w'(409) car by looking at the tags?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:43 PM~16488254
> *how can i tell if a car is a 'w'(409) car by looking at the tags?
> *


Starting in 1962, most high performance engines would be stamped with the cars VIN but this left out all other powerplants and cars built prior to '62.


----------



## izekmart

What would be the code for a 62 impala to see if its a real ss?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by izekmart_@Feb 10 2010, 06:16 PM~16574533
> *What would be the code for a 62 impala to see if its a real ss?
> *


The 2nd and 3rd characters from your VIN will be 14


----------



## Ese Caqui

I know my car is a true SS, was Danube Blue Irid, Had black interior with bucket seats, but how can I tell what engine/tranny it came with?
My vin tag says 

03A E
3I 66-16837 NOR89221 Body
TR 813-B C-C Paint
W 2MF
5Y

Its on my 66 Impala


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 18 2010, 01:29 PM~16651626
> *I know my car is a true SS, was Danube Blue Irid, Had black interior with bucket seats, but how can I tell what engine/tranny it came with?
> My vin tag says
> 
> 03A                                  E
> 3I    66-16837 NOR89221            Body
> TR  813-B            C-C                        Paint
> W 2MF
> 5Y
> 
> Its on my 66 Impala
> *


Does it have the original engine?


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16662563
> *Does it have the original engine?
> *


Not even. It had a 305 I took that out and put in a 350


----------



## fidecaddy

was up i was thinking on buying a rolling frame 4 a 60 impala was wondering if there are vin numbers on the frame? if you could help me thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 22 2010, 06:03 PM~16690572
> *Not even. It had a 305 I took that out and put in a 350
> *


Unless you had the build sheet or the original engine there is no way of knowing what you had besides a V6 or V8 on the Vin.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Feb 25 2010, 12:12 AM~16717980
> *was up i was thinking on buying a rolling frame 4 a 60 impala was wondering if there are vin numbers on the frame?  if you could help me thanks
> *


I know for a 61-64 it is on the top of the frame drivers side in 2 places 1 is close to the trans crossmember area the other is near the trunk area. I think you will need a mirror and jack the body up above the frame. I'm not sure if this would apply to a 60 too ,but its worth a try.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thanks Tom for the topic. Great info. I will be hitting you up for info when I start on the rag


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2010, 05:32 PM~16919128
> *Thanks Tom for the topic. Great info. I will be hitting you up for info when I start on the rag
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 26 2010, 10:23 AM~16731854
> *I know for a 61-64 it is on the top of the frame drivers side in 2 places 1 is close to the trans crossmember area the other is near the trunk area. I think you will need a mirror and jack the body up above the frame. I'm not sure if this would apply to a 60 too ,but its worth a try.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420




----------



## sdropnem

The SS models are a lil trickier to figure out so that sux

but very good info indeed!  



> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2005, 03:16 AM~4161176
> *I got this info a couple of year back from a site called Vintage Impala. I am pretty sure it isn't around anymore. It had some really interesting info on there. Anyway, that is where I found this information.
> 
> 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964
> 
> The VIN numbers can be found stamped on a metal tag that is riveted to the driver door jam near the front fender.
> 
> How to Decode the VIN numbers:
> 
> Decoding 1958-1959 VIN numbers (Example: F59Z397519)
> 
> F...........59............Z.................................397519
> Series....Year.........Assembly Plant.............Production Number
> 
> This number would belong to a '59 Impala, made in Fremont, CA with an 8-Cylinder motor, #397,519
> 
> Decoding 1960-1964 VIN numbers (Example: 41467S268401)
> 
> 4.........1467..........................S............................268401
> Year.....Model & Series............Assembly Plant.......Production Number
> 
> This number would belong to a '64 Impala SS Convertable, made in Saint Louis, MO with an 8- cylinder motor, #268,401
> *


----------



## auto123

I am a new entrant to this forum, do update me with the latest topics and events taking place on this forum.


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 26 2010, 07:23 AM~16731854
> *I know for a 61-64 it is on the top of the frame drivers side in 2 places 1 is close to the trans crossmember area the other is near the trunk area. I think you will need a mirror and jack the body up above the frame. I'm not sure if this would apply to a 60 too ,but its worth a try.
> *


Is there any other easier access to VIN info stamped anywhere else? Fucken door tag on a project I bought 3 years ago is missing. Never bothered to check since I bought it from an uncle in law's brother. Can't fucken trust anyone nowadays.


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760

:thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

what about option codes? what does each number mean?


----------



## rick383

how can i tell if my 64ss came with a 409 or 348 motor


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## hoppin62

Anybody know what the ACC code 26 is? I am assuming the SS is for super sport. What about the O3C on the top left side under Chevrolet? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Dec 2 2010, 02:38 AM~19216988
> *how can i tell if my 64ss came with a 409 or 348 motor
> *


The build sheet or if the car has the original engine you can cross reference the numbers off of the block. Otherwise to my knowledge there is really no way of knowing besides just a V6 or V8


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 25 2011, 09:06 PM~19697201
> *Anybody know what the ACC code 26 is? I am assuming the SS is for super sport. What about the O3C on the top left side under Chevrolet?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


26 :dunno: 
EZI = tinted glass
SS = I assume Super Sport however but the website doesn't say that.
03C :dunno: 

ACC codes


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Nov 29 2010, 07:38 AM~19188415
> *what about option codes? what does each number mean?
> *


ACC codes


----------



## RAZZOR

Hey guys the Posts really helped and I wanted to take it with me to see the truck till i got the VIN number of the Truck i'm about to buy.

C1446Z107871

I cant place it right, its a 1964 C10 Sidestep

Thanks for your help.

Cya Scott


----------



## RAZZOR

Hey
and the first 4 number are missing in the Titel will that be a problem at any time down the road?

Cya
Scott


----------



## twin60

best topic on lay it low


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 15 2005, 10:07 AM~4209192
> *Vin number decoder
> *


This site is incorrect it says "F" is for Belair/ Nomad V8


----------



## 817.TX.




----------



## DTA

61 Impala on 3 said:


> *Model Numbers*
> 
> 17XX 6 Cylinder
> 
> Model Number...............Description
> 
> 1711.............................2 Door Sedan
> 1737.............................2 Door Sports Coupe
> 1739.............................4 Door Sport Sedan
> 1767.............................Convertable
> 1769.............................4 Door Sedan
> 
> 18XX 8 Cylinder
> 
> Model Number...............Description
> 
> 1811............................2 Door Sedan
> 1837............................Sports Coupe
> 1839............................Sport Sedan
> 1867............................Convertable
> 1869............................4 Door Sedan


sup fellas, my model number is 1747... anyone know what my car came with off the line??? its a 64 impala thanks


----------



## DTA

anyone?


----------



## AMB1800

1747 is same as my 64 impala, it means it was a Impala L6, 2 door sports coupe from the factory


----------



## DTA

thanks for your reply, whats exactly was the L6 model? im looking to find out what motor, transmission and rear end my car came with from the factory. thanks in advance!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

my ACC code on my 61 is 37-C. cant find any info on it


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

Anyone know what the 609 is?


1964 Impala Convertible

Style:
*641867* 







 *Year:*1964 *Series:*Impala *Body Style:*Convertible *Engine:*8 Cyl    Body:
*BW5834* 







 *Plant:*Baltimore, MD *Serial #:*W5834    Trim:
*859* 







 *Series:*Impala *Interior Color:*Saddle *Material:* 
*Vinyl**Cloth**Leather*







 







 
 

    Paint:
*938* 







 * Color: * *Upper Body Color:*Desert Beige


----------



## calemonlaw

It does not include/ spindls and dust shields. The brackets only fit 57-64 trucks.

California Lemon Law


----------



## slo

what is acc code K? and that 11B?


----------



## slo




----------



## CAPONE79

*Great Topic And A Lot A Info Thanks Guys* :thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO

Hi Guys NEED HELP... Im trying to determine if this 63 Impala is an SS or NOT??? Car is a Rag. Ive been told there is no way to tell if a 63 impala is an SS unless you go by trim tag??? 

TRIM: 1-814 Paint: 900 (Tuxedo Black)
ACC: its blank??? :dunno:

PM me or post it up if you know the answer, Id appreciate it.


----------



## L4YNLO

L4YNLO said:


> Hi Guys NEED HELP... Im trying to determine if this 63 Impala is an SS or NOT??? Car is a Rag. Ive been told there is no way to tell if a 63 impala is an SS unless you go by trim tag???
> 
> TRIM: 1-814 Paint: 900 (Tuxedo Black)
> ACC: its blank??? :dunno:
> 
> PM me or post it up if you know the answer, Id appreciate it.


ANYONE????


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

VIN# 41847Y254679

Could someone Please help me Decode this Vin & cowl tag. Tryin to Restore to Original status. All info will Help. Thanks


----------



## oldsoul

My acc code is E 2CMY 3Z 30, I can't figure it out,can someone help me out,I want to find out the color on my car and what accessories it came with,thank you. It's a 1963 ss....I hope.


----------



## StephanA

Here is a site to decode your VIN number.
Give it a try
http://automotivevin.com/Chevrolet.html


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez

RAZZOR said:


> Hey
> and the first 4 number are missing in the Titel will that be a problem at any time down the road?
> 
> Cya
> Scott


I know this is kind late but yeah you should have a no problem the last few numbers to your vin is unique to your tuck only.


----------



## 80' DEVILLE'

http://www.oldride.com/library/1963_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## imp1641

:biggrin:


----------



## franky63wagon

Hope someone can help me out on my 63 wagon Vin tag i know all the ACC is a mystery lol but why not give it a shot so the ACC is "E 2k 15"


----------



## Ragtop Ted

E= Tinted glass


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Vin decoder 1960-1964:

http://www.348-409.com/6064vin.html


----------

